# Cushion to cover rear bike Rack for 3 year old to sit on



## united4ever (11 Sep 2015)

Did the school run this morning with 2 kids now my 3 year old is at pre school. Normally my eldest just stands on the pedal and holds on while I stand the other side and push. Then when I drop him off I cycle on to work. However this morning it was tricky with my 3 year old wanting to do the same. Ended up that she sat on the rear rack and I held her with one hand and steered with the other....must admit it was a tricky balancing act. 

Was looking at a cushion that sits on the rear bike rack. like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Rockbros-Mountain-Bike-Cushion-Black/dp/B00WLI771O

anyone used these. I will not be cycling on it, just pushing and walking alongside. Does anyone know where sells them in the UK or what they are actually called?


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Sep 2015)

Could you not just use a proper kids bike seat? I know the few times I have given my eldest a backie she has complained less about padding and more about having her legs stretched apart.


----------



## united4ever (11 Sep 2015)

maybe, do they affect your speed much when you cycle without a child on them. It's 10 minute walk to school and then a 40 minute cycle to work and 40 minute cycle home later so was hoping to find a solution that wouldn't impact on my main cycle ride but maybe I should just look at a kids seat.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Sep 2015)

Get a detachable one and leave it at school


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Sep 2015)

united4ever said:


> maybe, do they affect your speed much when you cycle without a child on them. It's 10 minute walk to school and then a 40 minute cycle to work and 40 minute cycle home later so was hoping to find a solution that wouldn't impact on my main cycle ride but maybe I should just look at a kids seat.



Mine acts a little bit of a sail - but worse is the rattling noise, it drives me crazy. I assume 'scooting' to pre-school is out of the question, that is the way my youngest travels. He loves getting a tow on the way home.


----------



## united4ever (11 Sep 2015)

its an option to leave it at school but my wife picks the kids up on foot so would have to carry it home.


----------



## mjr (11 Sep 2015)

You can get folding bike seats but they're not cheap. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bobike-Junior-Child-bicycle-Seat-5-10-years-FOLDING-/191593359813 is £75

"Bike Rack Cushion" on the usual shopping websites only finds international sellers but they look like they'll ship to the UK.


----------



## JMAG (11 Sep 2015)

I had one of these until last weekend. www.amazon.co.uk/Generic-Mens-Lecco-Mounted-Child/dp/B00JQN3CM0 

My boy loved it, but at 5 and a half years old I felt he was getting too big for it. My suspicions were confirmed when I took it off to find a dent and scratch on the top tube despite plenty of electrical tape under the rubber strip supplied. Hey ho, it was worth it despite ruining a £75 paint job.


----------



## Jayaly (11 Sep 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Mine acts a little bit of a sail - but worse is the rattling noise, it drives me crazy. I assume 'scooting' to pre-school is out of the question, that is the way my youngest travels. He loves getting a tow on the way home.



+1 on the sail and the rattling. Doesn't stop me, though.


----------



## Yazzoo (18 Nov 2015)

can't they youngest just sit on the seat if you're pushing?


----------



## oldjontrev (18 Nov 2015)

Don't put your children at risk


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Nov 2015)

Dont forget that there are weight limits on racks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Nov 2015)

oldjontrev said:


> Don't put your children at risk


What? Never?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Nov 2015)

I fear as you wheel your bike along festooned with small children all it will take is one , overzealous, PCSO and your collar will get felt. I'd suggest a cushion on a rack is not enough to comply with the law on carrying passengers.


----------



## User169 (23 Nov 2015)

Did the OP ever find where to get a cushion?

If you can't find somewhere in the UK, you can order them from this on-line retailer in NL..

http://en.hollandbikeshop.com/bicycle-seat/luggage-carrier-cushion/?currency=GBP


----------



## Sharky (23 Nov 2015)

Could something like this help?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CP69xsedp8kCFQjgGwodwCQH-A&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## User169 (27 Nov 2015)

Sharky said:


> Could something like this help?
> 
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CP69xsedp8kCFQjgGwodwCQH-A&gclsrc=aw.ds



I've got one of those - very neat solution - really good fun too.


----------

